
Ask HN: I am going to Vegas on Friday, how should I think about my risks - chrisgd
My wife and I have been planning this trip for a while now and I can’t figure out whether I am an idiot for going or an idiot for cancelling.
======
mattbgates
You can go if you wish. At moderately worst, you'll be sick for a week or two.
At best, you'll die and you won't have to worry about bills or taxes anymore.
But if you don't get sick at all, you'll have a good time.

I see a lot of my friends are still traveling. Cases are still relatively low
in the mountain and desert regions. Just be sure to wash your hands, keep some
hand sanitizer on you at all times, and probably some Lysol bleach wipes to
wipe down all areas that you are about to touch. Don't touch handles,
doorknobs, and if you're renting a car, of course -- wipe everything down.
Same thing with your stay at a hotel.. probably the least wiped area are the
door knobs, the remote control to the television, and even the faucets and
handles in the bathroom. Use your sleeve when using a public rest room to not
touch the door knob (been doing this... forever so...) At the casinos... not
much you can do about the cards, but if you are pulling the slots, just wipe
the handles down, the seats, etc.

It's unfortunate that the virus has wiped out about 5,000 people, but its
nature keeping humans in check and also... chances are, you'll probably live.
It's a bit worse than the flu but you may not even experience any symptoms, or
it could just be mild, which leaves you with a runny nose, a cough, and
extreme exhaustion.

While the virus is extremely contagious, the media has reported on it over a
billion times, more times than any other virus in history. So while it's not
wise to just "write it off", it is probably best not to think of it like the
end of your life. Still got to live :)

------
Frew_M
I live on the strip and, so far, not much has changed just yet. Bars are still
full of people, restaurants are full, people walking around having fun, pretty
much the usual.

However, they are starting to close things (MGM buffets, for one) and likely
this type of shut down pattern will pick up in speed soon.

This coming week is usually really busy, as its spring break, march madness,
and St. Pattys day all in the same week. Honestly not sure how that will go,
but wouldn’t be surprised if it’s still pretty busy.

We will be going out as usual, mainly to support our friends who are out there
working and rely on visitors for their income.

But obviously, its much different coming here from outside if you have to go
through all the airline process and exposure, reside in a hotel, and eat out
for every meal.

I think either choice makes sense. There’s a chance that you may regret
traveling, or a chance you look back a year from now wondering “what were we
so scared of again?”

All I can tell you is that, so far, it’s pretty much normal here...as of
today.

------
egdod
Skip it. A casino is probably only a little bit less bad than a cruise ship.

